
Tumblr Sold to Automattic - tonyedgecombe
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/12/verizon-tumblr-sale-automattic
======
Devilstone
In the article it says that some sources say that they sold it for less than
$3 million, compared to what they bought it for it's quite low. Wonder what
are the reasons for the selling. There's also more info here:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/verizon-to-sell-tumblr-to-
wordp...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/verizon-to-sell-tumblr-to-wordpress-
owner-11565640000)

